# Chronograph help



## Genius. (Jun 28, 2012)

After about 2 years of reloading I figured it's time to take the next step and get a chronograph, so I ordered one and it showed up today.

I hear there are two types of people who own chronographs, those who shot theirs, and those who will.

I know it will happen to me, so I ordered a spare screen set...

But any hints on how to set one up so I don't shoot it my first time out???

I know I'll blast the thing on my first shot....:bang:


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have had one for over 10 years and have never hit it with a bullet or arrow. All I can say is be careful where you aim. On high powered guns you want to be back about 15 feet so the muzzle blast doesn't affect the readings or blast the chronograph over. I always use mine on a tripod and set it up so I can shoot through it while checking group size.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm watchin cuz where you are now is where I,m going sos no help with your Q just curious on the answers too.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 29, 2012)

I only Chrono out of a vice, or for the bigger stuff, have it on the bipod and monopod. I have never shot one. The problem with the bigger bore (.338 lapua to 50 cal) is the muzzle blast can blow the chrono around, so you have to move it a little further out.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jun 29, 2012)

Laser Bore Sight

Stick one in the muzzle when your setup is ready, before you fire the first shot. If there is no visible red or green dot showing on the screens or unit pretty safe to cut loose. You may have to recheck quite often depending upon the amount of recoil and / or if you move the rifle or sandbags. This solution will not help with muzzle blast damage, so make sure you account for this in your set up distances.

Take Care


----------



## esshup (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been using one on and off since the mid 1990's. Lately I've been making sure that I'm shooting at a target, AND use a laser bore sighter to verify that I'm sending the bullet over the center of all 3 screens (Oehler Chronograph). I also shoot the gun using a lead sled type rest. I use a piece of white paper to show exactly where the bore sighter laser is hitting. Just remember to take it out before sending the first one down range. 

It's better to spend the time to verify that the bullet/shot charge will miss the chronograph than it is to spend the time waiting on repairs.


----------



## Genius. (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, that's a great idea with a bore sighter, I never thought of that.


----------



## Genius. (Jul 1, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> I'm watchin cuz where you are now is where I,m going sos no help with your Q just curious on the answers too.



What chrono are you looking at?


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 1, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> What chrono are you looking at?



Way long time before buying likely use ma clubs or fellow shooters for a while, I only just begun reloading the hints here will help me heaps.


----------



## crowhorse67 (Jul 1, 2012)

clear packing tape from chrono up over sky screens will keep things together from most muzzle blast, and doesn't affect readings. Remember for every foot from the muzzle you measure velocity, it changes the ballistics. A good ballistics program can compensate for known distances to chrono vs. muzzle velocity.


----------



## esshup (Jul 1, 2012)

Just an added tip. Make yourself a set of shields from plywood or something like that to protect the legs that stand up on the side that show you where the screen is reading plus something over the face of the chronograph if you are shooting anything with a plastic sabot or shotgun wad.

I've had a sabot wing the front face of my Chrony, and the plastic holder for the skyscreen on my Oehler, plus hit one of the uprights on my Oehler. I made a plywood triangle that covers each set of skyscreens for my Oehler, and a 3/4" thick lexan cover for the Chrony.

I have to set the chronograph either 10' or 15' away from the muzzle and the sabot is starting to seperate from the bullet before then.


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 2, 2012)

Look at the height of your optic over the line of the bore, and consider it before every shot.

10' is as close as the thing needs to be to the muzzle of anything. Heavy loads in bottleneck big bores means half burnt Charcoal coming out of the muzzle...move the screens or deal with the pock marks. 

Use a tripod with adjustable height. Paint the top 3" of the guide rods and make it a practice to use only that space as a bullet path.

Welding rod makes excellent replacement guide rods. Just knock the flux off of them...

Sierra blitz 50gr disintigrate at 3,500fps, so don't load the things in a 22-250AI and expect to push them @4,100 and not get shrapnel scars on the Chrony.:msp_angry:

Shotgun wads are unpredictable, as are strays from muzzleloaders. 
Expect battle damage when running either.

I have had the best luck with Shooting Chrony. Most basic unit out there and cheap. So naturally they take a beating better than others, and never get shot..can't say the same for the others I have owned. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Genius. (Aug 21, 2012)

I did it....

I ####ing did it....

1st shot.....


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 21, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> I did it....
> 
> I ####ing did it....
> 
> 1st shot.....






Well. Now that #### is out of the way, and you can get on with life.:hmm3grin2orange:

So what make and model are ya gonna go with for your second Chrony?

How good was the warranty on the one ya just shot?
Chrony used to have a refurb program for like 50 bucks.
Send in the murdered unit, and they would send back a rebuilt unit.

No offense but I am kinda glad ya didn't borrow mine. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> I did it....
> 
> I ####ing did it....
> 
> 1st shot.....



I thought I was the only one that had that kind of luck.:msp_smile:


----------



## ZeroJunk (Aug 22, 2012)

I shot one all to hell a few years ago. It was one of the red chronys. I replaced it with a green one that gives you a lot more room.

As has been said, use a target and consider the height of the scope above the bore.


----------



## Genius. (Aug 22, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Well. Now that #### is out of the way, and you can get on with life.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> So what make and model are ya gonna go with for your second Chrony?
> 
> ...



It was the CED M2 model. 

It wasn't bad, that itty bitty bullet happened to hit the itty bitty sensor. 

New sensors are pretty cheap, $10-20 I think.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 22, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> It was the CED M2 model.
> 
> It wasn't bad, that itty bitty bullet happened to hit the itty bitty sensor.
> 
> New sensors are pretty cheap, $10-20 I think.




LOL!!

37 bucks for the set. Not bad really.

Paint the top 3" of the screen guide rods white. 
Never fire throught the screens unless the horizontal stadia is on white.
Darn few set ups are more than 3" above lOB which gives you some cushion.

Ya fired offhand didn't ya...LOL!!

Don't feel bad. 
At least ya didn't pinwheel a shoot through Chrony.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

